# Recommendations??



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am planning on getting Aspen a dogpack for when we go on our jogs/walks. Any recommendations? I'm looking for something that is great quality and will last a long time. Not too expensive though.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is one that I just found...any thoughts??

Ruffwear Approach Dog Pack Green Large - Dog Backpacks


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never used one so I don't know of any good ones.

But this one is a bit less expensive - Dog Outdoors and Travel: Excursion Dog Backpack for Dogs at Drs. Foster and Smith


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

these ones are decent quality it appears, i honestly like the first one though... that looks like it would be very comfortable for the pup.
K-9 Ballistics: Convoy Dog Back Packs | Dog Packs & Other High Performance Dog Products


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I vote ruffwear, best design and quality paws down!

















the only thing is if you go on long hikes, it can be a bit of a hassle to remove it, so pallisades is a more convinient option, but for now it works for us. I'll go on 10+ mile hike and take it off once when we stop for lunch break, but he really doesent seem to mind it at all, runs around quite happily like theres nothing on his back. You will surely get a lot of comments like " thats a great idea" "wish I would have thought of that", "making him carry all the load I see?", I dont put a lot of stuff in it, especially when its warm out because I dont want him overheating.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Also, if Aspen is size large, smartpak has one on clearance for $34
Approach Pack™ - Dog Travel & Outdoor Gear from SmartPak Canine

you can also try coupon code: FSEM211 for free shipping (not sure if it still works)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ruffware stuff is very hard to beat, but how come approach is inconvenient to take off? they don't use the same fastening system? I'll probably pick up an approach or palisades for him as usually i'm carrying a backpack full of stuff for him lol and he usually doesn't even drink the water i bring him. so he can carry the water he won't drink!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Pallisades has a detachable bags, so the dog is just left with harness on. With approach, the packs are sewn on top of harness.It also comes with a bladder hydration system. 
heres pallisades:
Palisades Pack


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Palisades Pack from Ruffwear and I ADORE it. It was worth every single penny of the $100 price tag! The build in water bladders, compression system, and removable bags made it so worth it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ooo snap, sooo you get a harness and a pack, ordering! :lol:

somehow i completely passed over that they were removeable... i can't tell from photos but do the center straps on the palisades rub under their armpits at all?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have two of the Ruffwear Approach packs for my dogs. We love them and the girls can run, jump, wrestle, etc without them getting messed up or fall off. Definitely worth the price tag...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Those are great photos  has the stuff inside the packs gotten wet? I know they have waterproof zippers, but I didnt think the material was actually waterproof. Uno fell in the stream this weekend, but only for few seconds, I managed to pull him in, I had a book in one of the packs and it didnt get wet, but like i said, it was only for few seconds.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think they are water resistant and not waterproof, which means it'll protect against rain. But full on swimming, things are going to get wet. Which is why we only put things that are safe to get wet in their packs. Whatever we don't want getting ruined we carry ourselves.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Also, if Aspen is size large, smartpak has one on clearance for $34
> Approach Pack™ - Dog Travel & Outdoor Gear from SmartPak Canine
> 
> you can also try coupon code: FSEM211 for free shipping (not sure if it still works)


You always seem to find these on sale :biggrin: Just ordered 2 more so all 4 Danes have one... Thanks! (free shipping code doesn't work though)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yay  I remember seeing them on clearance at smartpak, but they stayed at around $55 until recently, which is still a good deal compared to other sites.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> yay  I remember seeing them on clearance at smartpak, but they stayed at around $55 until recently, which is still a good deal compared to other sites.


Thanks! :biggrin: Just wish we didn't own 4 green ones now... some color variation would be nice :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Now they'll just look like spotted leprechauns


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Also, if Aspen is size large, smartpak has one on clearance for $34
> Approach Pack™ - Dog Travel & Outdoor Gear from SmartPak Canine
> 
> you can also try coupon code: FSEM211 for free shipping (not sure if it still works)


The coupon code didn't work, but at $42 bucks, it's a steal!! They only had the large green one, but I think he will look good in green


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Tobi said:


> ooo snap, sooo you get a harness and a pack, ordering! :lol:
> 
> somehow i completely passed over that they were removeable... i can't tell from photos but do the center straps on the palisades rub under their armpits at all?


Nope, they're back a bit. Plus they're fleece lined.  Riddle has terribly sensitive skin, and her pack has never rubbed her raw.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> Nope, they're back a bit. Plus they're fleece lined.  Riddle has terribly sensitive skin, and her pack has never rubbed her raw.


awesome, definitely going to grab the big one then, it will save us a bit of coin in the long run anyways and trouble with packing up 2 different harnesses and stuff.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

aspen- awesome, I'm glad you were able to order it before they sold out. Post some pics when you get it


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> aspen- awesome, I'm glad you were able to order it before they sold out. Post some pics when you get it


Of course I will


----------

